# Setting up a lathe without a master level??



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 29, 2009)

I finally ran the 250VAC for my Clausing 4900. I wired up the VFD (mainly to supply the motor with 3 phase from 1 phase residential 250) and it works great after I eliminated the magnetic starter from the circuit. now I need to set it up. I thought I was going to be able to find a master level, but it fell through. How does one setup a lathe without one?


----------



## steamer (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollies Fathers method.

http://www.neme-s.org/Rollie's_Dad's_Method.pdf

Works every time, and you don't need a level. 


Dave


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully, I can get to it this weekend.

Greg


----------

